# متى تحققت نبؤة "حزقيال" عن خراب مِصْر ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فى *​*[FONT=&quot]سفر حزقيال – الأصحاح*​*[FONT=&quot]29[/FONT]*​ [Q-BIBLE]
*10. لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أَنْهَارِكَ, وَأَجْعَلُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ خِرَباً خَرِبَةً مُقْفِرَةً مِنْ مَجْدَلَ إِلَى أَسْوَانَ إِلَى تُخُمِ كُوشَ.*​[/Q-BIBLE]​[Q-BIBLE]
*11. لاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ إِنْسَانٍ, وَلاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ بَهِيمَةٍ, وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.*​ *12. وَأَجْعَلُ أَرْضَ مِصْرَ مُقْفِرَةً فِي وَسَطِ الأَرَاضِي الْمُقْفِرَةِ, وَمُدُنَهَا فِي وَسَطِ الْمُدُنِ الْخَرِبَةِ تَكُونُ مُقْفِرَةً أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً. وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي.*​ *13. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: عِنْدَ نَهَايَةِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً أَجْمَعُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ تَشَتَّتُوا بَيْنَهُمْ*​ *14. وَأَرُدُّ سَبْيَ مِصْرَ, وَأُرْجِعُهُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِ فَتْرُوسَ إِلَى أَرْضِ مِيلاَدِهِمْ, وَيَكُونُونَ هُنَاكَ مَمْلَكَةً حَقِيرَةً.*​ *15. تَكُونُ أَحْقَرَ الْمَمَالِكِ فَلاَ تَرْتَفِعُ بَعْدُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ,وَأُقَلِّلُهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى الأُمَمِ.*​[/Q-BIBLE]

*[FONT=&quot]متى حدث هذا ؟ 
ومتى أصبحت مصر أحقر الممالك ...
وكيف لم ترتفع مصر على الأمم ( بعد ) وكيف قللهم ؟[/FONT]*​ 










​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*من سنة 525 قبل الميلاد ..... منذ هذا التاريح لم يكن لمصر حاكم مصرى ... بل صارت تحت أحتلال أمبراطوريات مختلفة
1- الأمبراطورية الفارسية
2- الأمبراطورية الأغريقية
3- الأمبراطورية الرومانية
4- الغزو العربى وما تلاه من ما يُسمى بدول الخلافة
1- الخلافة الأموية
2- الخلافة العباسية
3- الخلافة الفاطمية
4- الخلافة الأيوبية الكردية
5- رعاع العالم ممن يسمون المماليك  
6- الخلافة العثمانية
7- الامبراطورية الفرنسية البونابرتية
8- الدولة العلوية المقدونية
9- الامبراطورية البريطانية
10- الدولة العسكرية الناصرية .... المصرية أخيرا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من سنة 525 قبل الميلاد ..... منذ هذا التاريح لم يكن لمصر حاكم مصرى ...*


*متى خربت أربعين سنة ؟*
* تَكُونُ مُقْفِرَةً أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.

*​ *وهل مصر الآن أحقر الممالك ؟
*
*وَأُقَلِّلُهُمْ لِكَيْلاَ يَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى الأُمَمِ.

وصلنا لتسعين مليون نسمة ..!!
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*تقريبا عام 605 ق.م على يد نبو خذناصر ملك بابل ..
وقد أستولى على مصر وسوريا وفلسطين والقدس ......​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متى خربت أربعين سنة ؟*
> * تَكُونُ مُقْفِرَةً أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.
> 
> *​ *وهل مصر الآن أحقر الممالك ؟
> ...



*ماذا تظن فى دولة تحت الأحتلال لمدة تزيد عن 2500 سنة
نعم نحن 90 مليون .... من اجناس وشعوب مختلفة .....
مصرت خربت عدة مرات ... بسبب الأوبئة والمجاعات التى اكل فيها الناس بعضهم البعض*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *تقريبا عام 605 ق.م على يد نبو خذناصر ملك بابل ..​*


*605 ق.م - أم - 525 ق.م ؟
متى أصبحت مصر من أحقر الأمم ؟
وكيف قللهم لكيلا يتسلطوا على الأمم ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماذا تظن فى دولة تحت الأحتلال لمدة تزيد عن 2500 سنة
> نعم نحن 90 مليون .... من اجناس وشعوب مختلفة .....
> مصرت خربت عدة مرات ... بسبب الأوبئة والمجاعات التى اكل فيها الناس بعضهم البعض*


*وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي.

أين ذكر الأحتلال هنا ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *605 ق.م - أم - 525 ق.م ؟
> متى أصبحت مصر من أحقر الأمم ؟
> وكيف قللهم لكيلا يتسلطوا على الأمم ؟
> *​



*صارت احقر الأمم منذ ان أُحتلت 
الأحتلال الفارسى كان 525 ق م
أقلهم بإبادة المصريين من قبل دول الأحتلال​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي.
> 
> أين ذكر الأحتلال هنا ؟
> *​



*شتتهم فى ارض مصرةوبددهم بين أناس دول الأحتلال*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صارت احقر الأمم منذ ان أوحتلت
> الأحتلال الفارسى كان 525 ق م
> أقلهم بإبادة المصريين من قبل دول الأحتلال​*


*مصر الآن هى قلب الشرق الأوسط ..
وقائدة العرب جميعاً شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
فكيف تكون ( أحقر الأمم ) واقلهم عدداً ؟

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*يا أستاذ عبود أنا رديت على حسب الأعداد اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..
مصر القديمة كانت من أكبر الممالك فى وقتها فى العالم ..

والنبوة التى ذكرتها كانت ردا على تكبر فرعون ملك مصر وأنه أله لا يستطيع أحد الوقوف أمامه ..

حدود مصر فى هذه الفترة كانت  من الأناضول شمالاً إلى القرن الأفريقى جنوباً ومن الصحراء الليبية غرباً إلى الفرات شرقاً .. أين نحن من ذلك الأن ؟

نعم مصر حينما غزاها نبو خذناصر كانت من أحقر الممالك لأنه أخذ كل خيراتها وسبى أهلها 
ولم تعد مثلما كانت إلى هذا اليوم ولن تعد .​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شتتهم فى ارض مصر وبددهم بين أناس دول الأحتلال*


*لآلآلآلآ ...شتتهم ( بين ) الأمم *
*وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ 

وببدهم ( فى ) الأراضى ...وليس ( بين ) الناس 
وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ ( فِي) الأَرَاضِي
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يا أستاذ عبود أنا رديت على حسب الأعداد اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..
> مصر القديمة كانت من أكبر الممالك فى وقتها فى العالم ..​*


 *[FONT=&quot]طيب ناخد النبؤة آية آية ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11 . لاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ إِنْسَانٍ, وَلاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى حدث هذا وكيف ؟ ...من مجدل الى أسوان ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآلآلآلآ ...شتتهم ( بين ) الأمم *
> *وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ
> 
> وببدهم ( فى ) الأراضى ...وليس ( بين ) الناس
> ...



*نعم سشتتهم بين الأمم .... لكن داخل مصر وليس خارجها *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب ناخد النبؤة آية آية ....*​​ *[FONT=&quot] *





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]11 . لاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ إِنْسَانٍ, وَلاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متى حدث هذا وكيف ؟ ...من مجدل الى أسوان ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*قلت لحضرتك عندما غزاها وأحتلها نبو خذناصر​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *قلت لحضرتك عندما غزاها وأحتلها نبو خذناصر​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا ما أنا فهمت دى ...متى ( التاريخ )  ؟ وصلتنى أجابتين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]525 ق.م *​[FONT=&quot]( *و ) 605 ق.م *[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا من التاريخ ( إن لم يتوفر ) – الجزء الثانى من سؤالى هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( كيف )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ إِنْسَانٍ, وَلاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هذا يعنى أن هناك حدث ضخم أطااااح بكل مصر وبأهلها وتركها (( قفر ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تَكُونُ مُقْفِرَةً أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من مجدل ( شمال شرق ) لغاااااااية أسوان ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أربعين سنة ومصر مافيهاش صريخ أبن يومين زى ما بيقولوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... ليها معنى تانى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم سشتتهم بين الأمم .... لكن داخل مصر وليس خارجها *


*هل هذا يعنى أن ( كل الأمم ) أحتلت مصر فى توقيت واحد ؟
طيب وأعمل أية فى ( **[FONT=&quot]وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي*​* ) ؟
لو قال أبددهم وسط الأمم - تكون مفهومة 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا ما أنا فهمت دى ...متى ( التاريخ )  ؟ وصلتنى أجابتين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]525 ق.م *​[FONT=&quot]( *و ) 605 ق.م *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعلينا من التاريخ ( إن لم يتوفر ) – الجزء الثانى من سؤالى هو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( كيف )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ إِنْسَانٍ, وَلاَ تَمُرُّ فِيهَا رِجْلُ بَهِيمَةٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَلاَ تُسْكَنُ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هذا يعنى أن هناك حدث ضخم أطااااح بكل مصر وبأهلها وتركها (( قفر ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تَكُونُ مُقْفِرَةً أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من مجدل ( شمال شرق ) لغاااااااية أسوان ...!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أربعين سنة ومصر مافيهاش صريخ أبن يومين زى ما بيقولوا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... ليها معنى تانى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


*
أولا : أنا قلت لحضرتك التاريخ المقصود بيه النبوة وقلت تقريبا يعنى ممكن 605 أو 608 مش فاكر بالظبط ..
ثانيا : بلاش ناخد الأمور بحرفيتها هو المقصود أن هيحل بمصر خراب قوى جدا ولمدة أربعين سنة وده حصل على يد نبو خذناصر وبعدين الموضوع بيبقى مش حرب وخلاص دى تكاد تكون أبادة ..
وبعدين هو يقصد فى النبوة أنه يبين أن مناطق القوة عند فرعون هاتتحول لضعف ..
يعنى يقول أنهار يقوله هتجف .. 
يقول عددى يقوله هاقلله ..
يقول ملكى ومجدى يقوله هتكون أحقر الأمم ..
فياريت نركز فى مضمون الأعداد المذكورة وما تقصده ..
ولو قريت من أو الأصحاح المعنى هايوصلك ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> وبعدين هو يقصد فى النبوة أنه يبين أن مناطق القوة عند فرعون هاتتحول لضعف ..
> يعنى يقول أنهار يقوله هتجف ..
> يقول عددى يقوله هاقلله ..
> ...


*[FONT=&quot]يعنى عايز تقول أنها كانت نبؤة ترتبط بزمن حدوثها فقط ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أبادة وسبى ...أربعين سنة لم تمر رجل أنسان ولا بهيمة من شمالها لجنوبها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر يردهم الصعيد ويبقوا أحقر الأمم ( مؤقتاً ) ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلاَ تَرْتَفِعُ بَعْدُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل معنى هذا أن التاريخ الفرعونى أنتهى هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى عايز تقول أنها كانت نبؤة ترتبط بزمن حدوثها فقط ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أبادة وسبى ...أربعين سنة لم تمر رجل أنسان ولا بهيمة من شمالها لجنوبها ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الآخر يردهم الصعيد ويبقوا أحقر الأمم ( مؤقتاً ) ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَلاَ تَرْتَفِعُ بَعْدُ عَلَى الأُمَمِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل معنى هذا أن التاريخ الفرعونى أنتهى هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*هو طبعا النبوة فيها جزء بيقصد فترة معينة اللى هي الحرب والسبى والأربعين سنة 
لأن بعدها بيقول هيرد سبيهم تانى ..
لكن موضوع أن ده نهاية التاريخ الفرعونى لو تقصد يعنى الحكم الفرعونى ..
فممكن لأن مصر تحت الأحتلال الأجنبى من أكتر من 2500 سنة ..​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*لى عودة ...*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مصر الآن هى قلب الشرق الأوسط ..
> وقائدة العرب جميعاً شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
> فكيف تكون ( أحقر الأمم ) واقلهم عدداً ؟
> 
> *​



*هذا رأى شخصى .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يشرح أرميا القصة بوحى آخر أكثر تفصيلاً وأقرب معنى :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أرميا 46*​​[Q-BIBLE]
*2. نبوءة عن مصر، عن جيش فرعون نخو ملك مصر الذي كان معسكرا على نهر الفرات في كركميش، حيث قضى عليه نبوخذناصر ملك بابل في السنة الرابعة ليهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
*[FONT=&quot]الحرب الأولى كانت قرقميش عندما عسكر فرعون عند نهر الفرات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( نكاو الثانى – فرعون مصر 609 ق.م ) من الأسرة السادسة والعشرون 663 – 525 ق.م[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يستكمل معنا إرميا ...[/FONT]*​ 
[Q-BIBLE]
*25. ويقول الرب القدير إله إسرائيل: «ها أنا أعاقب آمون طيبة وفرعون، ومصر وآلهتها، وملوكها، وكل من يتكل على فرعون.*​[/Q-BIBLE]​[Q-BIBLE]
*26. وأسلمهم إلى يد طالبي حياتهم: إلى يد نبوخذناصر ملك بابل ويد رجاله، ثم تعود بعد ذلك وتصبح آهلة بالسكان كالعهد بها في الحقب السالفة، يقول الرب.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
*[FONT=&quot]إذن هناك موقعتان حربيتان بين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نبوخذناصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وفرعون الذى لم تُسمه النبؤة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأولى عند نهرا لفرات ( قرقميش ) والثانية ( لم تُسم أيضاً ) وهى هجوم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نبوخذناصر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]على مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن كتاب مصر الفرعونية  يقول أن ( نكاو الثانى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عاد الى مصر ولم يسر اليه جيش [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نبوخذناصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – وأهتم نكاو بعد الحرب بأنشاء أسطول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على ساحل البحر الأحمر لأكتشاف ساحل أفريقيا ودار حول رأس الرجاء الصالح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا وجود لذكر خراب تم فى طيبة أو فى مصر [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]كتاب مصر الفرعونية  - أحمد فخرى أستاذ تاريخ مصر الفرعونية والشرقية القديمة – كلية الآداب جامعة القاهرة  ص 334 /335[/FONT]*​ 
******
*
*[FONT=&quot]حزقيال 29 ( ترجمة الحياة ) 
[/FONT]*​[Q-BIBLE]

*19. لذلك هذا ما يعلنه السيد الرب: ها أنا أبذل ديار مصر لنبوخذناصر ملك بابل فيستولي على ثروتها، ويسلبها غنائمها وينهبها، فتكون هذه أجرة لجيشه.*​ *20. قد أعطيته أرض مصر لقاء تعبه، لأنه وجيشه قد عملوا في خدمتي، يقول السيد الرب.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
*[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أى مصدر تاريخى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقول بدخول نبوخذناصر أرض مصر والأستيلاء عليها ؟[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يشرح أرميا القصة بوحى آخر أكثر تفصيلاً وأقرب معنى :*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أرميا 46*​​[Q-BIBLE]
> *2. نبوءة عن مصر، عن جيش فرعون نخو ملك مصر الذي كان معسكرا على نهر الفرات في كركميش، حيث قضى عليه نبوخذناصر ملك بابل في السنة الرابعة ليهوياقيم بن يوشيا ملك يهوذا.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
> *[FONT=&quot]الحرب الأولى كانت قرقميش عندما عسكر فرعون عند نهر الفرات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( نكاو الثانى – فرعون مصر 609 ق.م ) من الأسرة السادسة والعشرون 663 – 525 ق.م*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم يستكمل معنا إرميا ...[/FONT]*​
> [Q-BIBLE]
> *25. ويقول الرب القدير إله إسرائيل: «ها أنا أعاقب آمون طيبة وفرعون، ومصر وآلهتها، وملوكها، وكل من يتكل على فرعون.*​[/Q-BIBLE]​[Q-BIBLE]
> *26. وأسلمهم إلى يد طالبي حياتهم: إلى يد نبوخذناصر ملك بابل ويد رجاله، ثم تعود بعد ذلك وتصبح آهلة بالسكان كالعهد بها في الحقب السالفة، يقول الرب.*​[/Q-BIBLE]
> ...



*دخلت قوات نبوخذناصر ارض مصر واحتلتها وصارت تحت حكم الحاكم الفارسى ....... 
دراسات الباحثين تعتمد على ما يعثرون عليه من كتابات ... وبالطبع هناك كتابات مفقودة ... لذا يكون هناك استنتاجات
ثم ان المصرى القديم لم يكن يدون هزائمه ... مثال ذلك لا توجد اى كتابات عن غرق جيش مصر أيام موسى .... فهل سندعى حينئذ أن تلك الواقعة لم تحدث ..؟؟ 

http://arz.wikipedia.org/wiki/تاريخ_مصر_تحت_الاحتلال_الفارسى

http://www.marefa.org/index.php/تاريخ_مصر_الفارسية


*[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مصر الآن هى قلب الشرق الأوسط ..
> وقائدة العرب جميعاً شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
> فكيف تكون ( أحقر الأمم ) واقلهم عدداً ؟
> 
> *​






استاذ عبود، لا تزعل بس من يمد يده لغيره ليدعمه هو حتماً ليس قائد العرب جميعاً

مصر تراجعت كثيراً عن دورها القيادي والريادي، ما كان يحدث في مصر كان يؤثر على العرب جميعاً ، أما الآن فانتهى دورها الريادي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لذا يكون هناك استنتاجات
> ثم ان المصرى القديم لم يكن يدون هزائمه ..
> 
> *


*هزيمة ( نكاو الثانى ) على يد **[FONT=&quot]نبوخذناصر*​*[FONT=&quot] 
مذكورة فى الكتاب
بل ومحاولات تدخله فى شئون سوريا وفلسطين 
فأدبه الملك البابلى - وطرده شر طردة وقضى على جيشه 
كيف لم تُدون الهزائم ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وَأُشَتِّتُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي الأَرَاضِي.
> 
> أين ذكر الأحتلال هنا ؟
> *​



*فيه نقطة واحدة عايزة أوضحها 

إن هنا النبوة مش كانت عن شعب مصر : لا 

كانت عن جيش مصر 

فالل تبددوا بين الأمم هم الجيش و ليس الشعب ​*


----------



## أَمَة (23 سبتمبر 2014)

ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه نقطة واحدة عايزة أوضحها
> إن هنا النبوة مش كانت عن شعب مصر : لا
> كانت عن جيش مصر
> فالل تبددوا بين الأمم هم الجيش و ليس الشعب ​*



*[FONT=&quot]19. لذلك هذا ما يعلنه السيد الرب: ها أنا أبذل ديار مصر لنبوخذناصر ملك بابل فيستولي على ثروتها،*​​*[FONT=&quot] ويسلبها غنائمها وينهبها، فتكون هذه أجرة لجيشه.[/FONT]*​​​*[FONT=&quot]20. قد أعطيته أرض مصر لقاء تعبه، [/FONT]*​​*مصر كلها ( يا عبلة ) مش الجيش بس *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هزيمة ( نكاو الثانى ) على يد **[FONT=&quot]نبوخذناصر*​*[FONT=&quot]
> مذكورة فى الكتاب
> بل ومحاولات تدخله فى شئون سوريا وفلسطين
> فأدبه الملك البابلى - وطرده شر طردة وقضى على جيشه
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]



*هذا هو ما اعتاده حكام مصر .... حتى هزيمة 67 اسموها نكسة ....
لا توجد اى كتابات عن هزائم فراعنة مصر ... انهم يدونون انتصارتهم فقط...*[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]19. لذلك هذا ما يعلنه السيد الرب: ها أنا أبذل ديار مصر لنبوخذناصر ملك بابل فيستولي على ثروتها،*​
> *[FONT=&quot] ويسلبها غنائمها وينهبها، فتكون هذه أجرة لجيشه.[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...



*الجزء الأول كان عل الجيش 

لكن الجزء دا عن ديار مصر 

و حسب التفاسير

ولقد دخلها نبوخذ نصر على أنقاض حربها الأهلية وكانت مصر حينئذ بلا ملك قوى فهو هارب،

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Ezekiel/29
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الجزء الأول كان عل الجيش
> لكن الجزء دا عن ديار مصر
> و حسب التفاسير
> 
> ...


*فين ذكر ( الحرب الأهلية ) فى النبؤة أصلاً ؟!*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فين ذكر ( الحرب الأهلية ) فى النبؤة أصلاً ؟!*​



*ما ذكرش حرب أهلية  ( الحرب الأهلية ذُكرت فى التفاسير و من الممكن أن تكون مأخوذة من التاريخ الفرعونى) 

لكن الكتاب ذكر : بذل ديار مصر لنبوخذ نصر 

يعنى إعطاؤها له كأنها هدية جاهزة من غير تعب و لا حرب​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما ذكرش حرب أهلية  ( الحرب الأهلية ذُكرت فى التفاسير و من الممكن أن تكون مأخوذة من التاريخ الفرعونى)
> ​*


*لأ مافيش ذكر لحروب أهلية فى التاريخ الفرعونى 
فمن اين أتى التفسير بالحرب الأهلية ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 سبتمبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> ينقل الى الرد على الشبهات​


 *[FONT=&quot]ما هو أنا مش فاهم قانون القسم أصلاً ...خاصة دى *​​


> *يشترط في الموضوع المطروح في قسم الرد على الشبهات أن يكون "شبهة" يعتقد طارحها أنها "حقيقة" *​ *ويضعها في أول مشاركة في موضوعه، *​


*[FONT=&quot]تمام ....*​


*[FONT=&quot]






			فإن لم يتحقق هذا الشرط، كمثال أن تكون المشاركة الاولى بها إستفساراً أو شبهة يتم حذف الموضوع.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش فاهم بقى دى ....
وبعدين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]أنا مش طارح شُبهة أصلاً ...أنا طارح سؤال[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]الا اذا كان تمهيداً لحذفه أو تمهيداً لحاجة تانية ..!!!
[FONT=&quot]فممكن نختصر وجع القلب من دلوقتى ...ويتقفل أو يتحذف[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مافيش ذكر لحروب أهلية فى التاريخ الفرعونى
> فمن اين أتى التفسير بالحرب الأهلية ؟
> *​



*ممكن ما تكونش حروب أهلية : ممكن يكون تمرد مثلا

فيه مقالة فى المصرى اليوم بتاريخ 4/3/2010

بتقول الآتى 




كل ذلك كان يمكنه أن يضمن البقاء لهايب رع طويلا على عرش مصر، لكنه انهزم بعد ذلك أمام قوات نبوخذ نصر التى جاءته من بابل فقوضت هيبته أمام الناس وهزت دعائم عرشه، وقد دفعه ذلك إلى مزيد من التشدد والقمع ضد شعبه فتحول من الانتصارات الخارجية إلى الاستبداد الداخلى، مما أفقده الكثير من حب الناس وتأييدهم السابق له.
وسرعان ما بدأ التململ كنتيجة للكبت الذى أصبح يعانى منه الناس، وبدأت القلاقل تسرى موجاتها بين مختلف فئات الشعب بما فى ذلك الجيش أيضا.
كان القائد العسكرى أحمس المسمى على اسم فرعون الأسرة الثامنة عشرة العظيم، الذى هزم الهكسوس وحرر البلاد من حكمهم، هو قائد الجيش المصرى فى النوبة. غضب أحمس لهزيمة مصر أمام بابل، خاصة أنه طلب الاشتراك بقواته فى صد هجمة نبوخذ نصر لكن طلبه رفض. ثم بدأت تأتيه أخبار من الشمال عن أحوال الناس فلم يكن ينام الليل.


أنقر للتوسيع...


http://www.coptichistory.org/untitled_1310.htm

و السؤال الأهم : عن أى نبوخذ نصر يتكلم الكتاب لمقدس ؟؟

هل عن نبوخد نصر الأول أم الثانى ؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*كمان عثروا على حجر منقوش 





دا يعود للأسرة ال 26 فى أيام حكم (أمازيس أو أماسيس) ما بين 569 ق م الى 526 ق م

على ما أعتقد إن هذا الحجر هو اللى مذكور عنه فى جريدة الجمهورية 30 يونيو 2008 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_5818.htm

الحجر دا كان فى السنة ال 37 لحكم نبوخذ نصر (مش فاكرة أنهو فيهم الأب و لا الحفيد)

وترجمة النقوش:في السنه 37 من نبوخذنصر ملك بلاد بابل ذهب الي مصر ليحارب . امسيس ملك مصر جمع جيشه وتفرق جنوده علي الحدود ولكن هجم من البحر
http://drghaly.com/articles/display/11153

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 سبتمبر 2014)

استمتعت بالنقاش و الردود جدا انا بتعلم منكم الصراحه

ملحوظه: لا يوجد كتاب قتل بحثا و تفنيدا و شبهات و رد علي شبهاته مثل الكتاب المقدس!

هاتولي كتاب تم تفنيده حرف حرف كدا!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 سبتمبر 2014)

> *[FONT="][COLOR=red] [FONT="]فممكن نختصر وجع القلب من دلوقتى ...ويتقفل أو يتحذف*





> [/FONT]


بما ان الموضوع ليس شبهة وانما سؤال، وهذا ما نص عليه قانون القسم انت من غير المسموح به، يغلق.[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------

